# Helping goats tolerate hot weather



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Most of you probably deal with the heat a lot. But, here, we don't get much of it. Is there anything
you can suggest to help my girls keep from being so miserable when it is hot? We don't have tree shade,
but they do have shade to get in out of the sun. They ALWAYS have fresh, cool water available. I 
have a fan in the barn that basically stirs the still air. I also on occasion will spray cool water on the
roof to cool it down a bit. (It drains into my water tank for watering my orchard, so it is not being
wasted.) 
Is there anything else I am missing? And how can I tell if one of them is getting too hot?


----------



## KittyFL (Mar 31, 2009)

When we had temps of 104 with feels like of 112 in June I set up one of those patio mister systems along the top of the cattle panels where my goats like to lay in the shade during the day. I put it on a timer so they were only getting the mist during the hottest part of the day and they seemed to enjoy it. It wasn't close enough to get them or the ground wet and the dog even started laying under it too (outside the goat pen). I found it on sale at Walmart at the end of last season for about 5 bucks. I also got some a couple years ago at Home Depot at the end of the season.

Hope that helps...

Kitty


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I just make sure that mine have plenty of water and shade. They seem to know when it is hot and go under the shade trees to rest. Other times they are out eatting. Just be sure that the water is clean and that there is plenty of it. That is the main thing when it is so hot.
Theresa


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

If they are in the barn, I runs fans. Outside, they have shade. Cold fresh water 24/7. And they are clipped. Seems to help alot. The show goats always look more comfortable in the heat vs the rest of the herd.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a fan in one barn and only one small tree for afternoon. Their loafing shed is HOT inside so I run a sprinkler in the goat yard which helps lower the temps. The LGD puppy loves the sprinkler. Since they found the fan, they spend the morning in one barn and the afternoon in the loafing shed and under the small tree. I also have a mister that I use in front of the barn with the fan. Don't use it except during the hottest part of the day. But they are starting to like water it seems. Guess they figured out it made them cooler so they even stand at the edge of the sprinkler and enjoy the cooler temps. We are having a cold spell today. It is only 98. Can't beleive how much cooler it seems with a 5 degree temperature drop. Was only supposed to get up to 94 today cause it was supposed to be cloudy. No clouds. Just sun.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

When it is really hot, my LGDs get in the water troughs. I have to put extras out because the goats are not found of drinking out of them after the dogs have been in there. Can't say that I blame them but then figure the dogs have to have some way to cool down.
Theresa


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Trees are surely the best deal around for hot weather. My bucks are eating their small pines though. Yes, I've talked to them about it....and it continues. My does do not have shade trees. Just the barn, but they do have a center isle and a breeze blows through it and they dig holes in the gravel and seem to stay very comfortable. They graze morning and eve. when it is not so hot. They do like fresh water everyday. I never thought about the sprinklers. That sounds like a good idea that I might try. It's really not so much the temp. in va as it is the humidity. Today I was out trimming horses in the sun. I thought I'd never quit sweating! Goats did not seem too bothered. 

Had one goat that just kidded. The heat was not so bad, but the flies were bothersome in her stall and on the baby before I turned on the fan. The fan really, really helps keep flies off of the goats, and keeps mom and baby more comfortable. I really would like more fans. I think they would be great with the misters too. 

We have a pond the dogs go in..ha ha ha about getting the goats in there! But I do think it has a cooling effect..if they ever get down there, which is not all that often as the grass is too high and they don't like walking through it. 

Good luck. It seems like you are doing about everything possible, and you're goats should be just fine, unless you have one getting ready to kid, then I'd just be extra careful with that one.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I DO have one that is due on wednesday. :crazy I don't know what I was thinking.
This week is supposed to be our hottest weather this year, perhaps triple digits..
I am a bit concerned about her, is there anything special I should do for her? I do have
a fan for her stall.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Misters are great if your heat is dry, it is a horrible idea in the humidity.

Several small meals if you grain. There is excellent info on this for dairy cattle. Just make sure you look for local advice. It's no time to be drying up your does or thinking about moving to once a day milking, carrying around too much milk in this heat isn't a good idea. Vicki


----------

